# Nub Habano 358 Cigar Review - A little harsh...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice tight white ash. Smooth draw. Good construction. Like most new cigars you try it started out overwhelming. But rather than mellow out this one...

Read the full review here: Nub Habano 358 Cigar Review - A little harsh...


----------

